# IUI CM after IUI



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hello girls,

Today is 11 days after IUI and I have been getting loads of creamy white discharge which I dont normally get.  This stated after the IUI.  Is this normal?  Also my cervix seems even lower than ever - what does this mean.

Tweets x


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

http://www.webwomb.com/checking_cervical_fluid.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_mucus_page.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/cervical_position_frame_page.htm

http://www.webwomb.com/check_cervical_position.htm

Check these sites - very infomative, hope they help 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Thanks sweet cheeks!!!

Tweets x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

My CM went creamy 11 days after my positive DIUI ~ got my BFP 15dpIUI.   

Marie xx


----------



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Marie,

Im sorry about our mc.  I also had an MC in Oct 2003.  I don't recall any of the details about CM ... though.

Well - fingers crossed, but I should not get my hopes up hey.  I have lasted really well as its CD25 and 11 days past IUI and I have not been tempted to test as yet.

Tweets xx


----------

